# Chit Chat for roscoe



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

The Saints are going to the Superbowl this year, it's rainy and steamy outside and it looks like "The Donald" is going to be our next President.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

zamora said:


> The Saints are going to the Superbowl this year, it's rainy and steamy outside and it looks like "The Donald" is going to be our next President.


I watch superbowl for the commercials, the weather here is crap, we need rain! As far as politics, I don't have a dog in that fight. However if it does not involve a lion, sharks, a kardashian or a jenner, I will follow the thread and participate


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sorry im late to my own party...

there's NO WAY the Saints are going to the superbowl...they would have to beat America's team to do that
my tigers are looking better this year
100*-105* highs, clear and sunny for the nest 10+ days...ugh
and lion is a superior red meat. i prefer it medium rare.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

America's team? Ha. Drew Brees will bring us one more victory to the Crescent City.

No one is allowed to bring up any reality show "stars" here, I assure you.

Detroit Lions? Who said anything about them?

Is anyone else going to watch the debacle...err......I mean the debate on TV tonight? I'm popping popcorn and settling in with my puppy and a cozy blankie. BYOB and let's have a blast.

Walking out of the house this morning was like swimming in a bowl of hot soup. Where is Fall when you need it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only sport I follow on TV is Nascar. I don't even do that as much any more.

As to soup outside? I hate when it's like this first thing in the AM because it does not bode well for the day to come.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

zamora said:


> America's team? Ha. Drew Brees will bring us one more victory to the Crescent City. i'm a huge Brees fan, but unfortunately, as you have seen the past couple seasons, Brees cannot do it all on his own
> 
> No one is allowed to bring up any reality show "stars" here, I assure you. HAR HAR HAR
> 
> ...


i really need someone to learn me how to use the multi-quote thing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My screen is a bit different so some one else needs to check this out for me, when you click mulit quote do you see a little square with a number on it? Click on all of the little squares that you want to quote and see what happens.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

huh? i gues not...
when i click the multi quote button, nothing happens except it turns orange


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try this: If you want to post replies to multiple posts you can select them by clicking the multi quote button Multi quote. This button will change to indicate that you've selected it. Clicking post reply will then bring you to the full editor with all the posts quoted.

If you're quoting a multi page that could be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

got it. thanks!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, Drew Brees is the bomb...future Hall of Fame QB but you are right, without someone CATCHING the ball, or protecting him so he CAN throw it, he's not much good. I've been watching training camp videos this past week and I'm seeing some really interesting things. Our Defense is actually looking better than the offense which is a little unsettling to me. One of the problems we have been having is protecting the QB and it isn't looking any better so far. Or, maybe our Defense is that much better? IDK, I could talk football for hours. Sorry.

Missed the dang debate. I guess we live too far out in the boonies and our regular FOX stations don't count. I'll have to catch the news tonight for the highlights.

Someone mentioned Lions and since we were chatting football, I thought of Detroit Lions, naturally.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

-if you care to watch the debate.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I mentioned lions, but I was thinking Cecil not Detroit lol. I have heard enough about that, it was clogging up my newsfeed lol.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> I mentioned lions, but I was thinking Cecil not Detroit lol. I have heard enough about that, it was clogging up my newsfeed lol.


I knew that, I was just trying to be funny.


----------

